# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка 1с в формате мт 100

## greate

всем привет. как то столкнулся с проблемой выгрузки платежек в формате мт100 (не мт 102, мт 102 многострочную 1с сама формирует), используемый многими банками даже неважно какой страны для выгрузки в банкклиент платежей за товары или услуги. так вот. проблема успешно решена, могу поделиться решением. пишите greate@bk.ru или что гораздо быстрее, greate1981 скайп

----------

